# Fahrtenbuch für Linux oder JAVA

## Tinitus

Hallo,

damit ich mich endlich von der letzten VM trennen kann bräuchte ich noch ein Fahrtenbuchprogramm Für Linux. Gibt es da was unter Linux.

Wie schreibt ihr das Fahrtenbuch?

G. R.

----------

## lituxer

Ein Fahrtenbuch für Linux kenne ich nicht, aber es gibt doch so viele Exel Vorlagen im Netz.

Vielleicht kann man die ja mit OpenOffice konvertieren?

----------

